# Pistons-Celtics



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This might be our biggest game for the remainder of the season. I can't wait. LET'S GO CELTICS


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Pistons @ Celtics*

Celtics

PG- Rajon Rondo
SG- Ray Allen
SF- Paul Pierce
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Kendrick Perkins

Pistons

PG- Chauncey Billups
SG- Rip Hamilton
SF- Tayshaun Prince
PF- Rasheed Wallace
C- Antonio McDyess

Series tied 1-1

Lets win this


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this game. This is the best game of the year to me.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> I already made a crappy game thread...


now they are one


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The P's & C's getting ready to rumble!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

My fault on making a game thread bro, I didnt see yours lol


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

10-1 

Lets do this


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

15-3 early. Good defense and rebounding to start things off


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce makes Tayshaun fall down, steps back behind the 3 point line, and drills it.

15-3 Celtics

Its good to see Paul start off well since his shooting has been abysmal vs Detroit this year. 

We can't let up. We gotta play with this same energy. Hopefully they'll be too be in too big a hole to climb out of. I love our defense so far. Everybody is contributing.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, only 3pts for the Pistons - I like that Kansas throwback look on that fan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start for the Celtics.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Not everyday you see Ray get T'd up


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on Ray. Not only does that ruin our momentum, but that was uncharacteristically unsportsmanlike.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I read Jesus was a peaceful man


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Dertoit yet to turn it over but down by 10...........


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hamilton is the only reason they are in this game right now


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Get a god damn rebound...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Holding that 10 point buffer is nice, be good to go into the second quarter up big


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The last two and a half minutes was not the same team that started this game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Garnett had a great first quarter, they aren't following him out to 15 feet


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

This is Detroit 6th different city in the last 6 games, they played last night, and because of a snow storm didn't get to the hotel until 4 in the morning. They look very sluggish.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

MLKG said:


> This is Detroit 6th different city in the last 6 games, they played last night, and because of a snow storm didn't get to the hotel until 4 in the morning. They look very sluggish.


Woww. That is a hurter, no doubt. Obviously, they weren't playing at full momentum in the first....well, except Hamilton. He'll run for days


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The bench is killing us....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Seriously, get Ray or Pierce in the game NOW


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

These guys gotta know one thing right now. That is, get whatever star is on the floor the ball. We are completely ignoring Garnett.

25-23

God damn it


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree Marcus13. Get either one in the game. And take Tony Allen out. He can't hold the ball.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Garnett is killing it out there. 

Now get Pierce and Rondo in the game in the next couple minutes. We need to get a huge lead at the half.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gee, Ray comes in, and the offense starts running smoothly again. Go figure.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice work by KG opening that lead up


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^word. KG has been a monster here in teh first half


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Off the watch the Rockets.
Good luck to the Celtics or Pistons. Just hope you guys can enjoy a good game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The first quarter belonged to Rip
The second has belonged to Rasheed


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Garnett has our last 12 points.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

hroz said:


> Off the watch the Rockets.
> Good luck to the Celtics or Pistons. Just hope you guys can enjoy a good game.


Aren't you going for like the franchise's longest win streak ever or something tonight? Good luck


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG makin a real statement here against these guys


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There ya go Perk. Thats what Pierce needs to do against Detroit all day. Every time he drives a big man is open, like the 2nd game vs Detroit and now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I never realized how many three pointers Rasheed shoots


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce hits a 3 to put it back up to 10. Hes hot right now, but Docs questionable rotations haven't allowed him to get going. Oh well, Garnett dominated them out there, and we're up by 10, so you couldn't ask for much more. 

Nice block by Perk. He's been doing great this game and in the last few games. He's finishing everything right now and doing well on the boards and on defense.

Allen hasn't got involved, but he has real nice stats in assists and rebounds so far.

Garnett has been totally dominant, to state the obvious. He is the reason we're up big right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Still holding a 10 point lead at the half.... 20 points from Garnett


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't believe they aint call nothin on Rasheed when he attacked Ray


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol

I just wanna see this game blown wide open in the 3rd


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG not slowin down here in the 3rd


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow. Someone please explain how that was neither traveling or out of bounds on Pierce.

*Funny how Rip just does the same thing. At least he didn't land out of bounds though.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

26 points for Garnett.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jeez, we need to make a run of our own. Its just been back and forth.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ohhhhh ****! Rondo!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Billups getting lots of BS calls.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Damn that run at the end there hurts... only up 2 going into the 4th


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate Doc's rotations. I bet you 2 of the Big 3 will be sitting until 4:00 left.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

18 in the fourth from Billups. 23 points on 10 shots. Yikes.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> I hate Doc's rotations.


No lineup is going to look good with Eddie House at point guard. Sam Cassell is going to be huge.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Aren't you going for like the franchise's longest win streak ever or something tonight? Good luck


Thanks we are leading by 20. We are going for 16 wins in a row which would be a franchise record.

I just had to watch the last Q of this game.

Its lookign like a good game. Good luck to the Celts.
Pistons came back storng it seems


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn it Doc, put Pierce and Garnett in the damn game!!!!!!!!!! If we lose its on him. There's no excuse for not putting them in when Detroit is making this big *** run.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray is having a horrible night, time to get KG back in and stop Ray from shooting


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Perk "beasting" the glass - 15rbs


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont mind this line up at all... Rondo/Ta/Posey/KG/Perk

Very defensive, and forces the offense to run through Garnett... which has worked all game


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sheed's got 4, time to take it hard to the rim


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HA! 5 fouls on Sheed


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Doc is such an idiot. There's no reason NOT to put Pierce in in this 4th quarter. He's having a good game, and he has 0 fouls.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Gernett doing the Dream shake


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG!!

nice time from the bench, time to get Pierce in


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Damn sheed with a big 3.. gotta try and foul him out


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What was that Technical for ????
Celebrating??????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Gernett doing the Dream shake


You watched him in Minn? He's always had that, but the commentator's never give Dream his due for that move.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hroz said:


> Gernett doing the Dream shake


That up and under move a minute or two ago was a blatant travel...but good move(?)


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

sad. sadd. saddd. If we lose this game, it's going to be a heartbreaker


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pierce Wow


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce in after a big break... hopefully we can make a short run


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice, chauncey picks up a T


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that's the stuff people thought Rondo would be doing, silly TO's


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Why are Pierce and Allen launching 3's when we are up by 5?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> You watched him in Minn? He's always had that, but the commentator's never give Dream his due for that move.


No never really watch much of KG. Its hard in Australia to do that. Plus a Rockets fan and Timberwolves were never a strong team except for that one season with Cassell & Sprewell.



DaRizzle said:


> That up and under move a minute or two ago was a blatant travel...but good move(?)


I want to see a replay of that now but I think he had his pivot foot down???????

____________________

Boston doing their thing now. Perks killing it on the rebounding end his offensive rebounding has been awesome especially.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Thats better Paul, straight to the hoop


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

One more stop and score to take it to ten and we could have this


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Good job by Pierce and Rondo


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hroz said:


> I want to see a replay of that now but I think he had his pivot foot down???????
> 
> ____________________


One he got down low and stopped dribbling he paused for a moment, then lifted both his feet 3-4in above the ground and rotated. After that he did all the up and under stuff.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

theres the stop and score you asked for


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Rondo was not fouled on that shot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah Rondo!!

and the foul


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

RONDO WOW.
AND1.

And he is meant to be the weak link.............. WOW


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That should wrap this game up...up 13 with a minute and a half to go


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> theres the stop and score you asked for


:cheers:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

GAME OVER.

Perkins seals it


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah this is done!!! Perkins caps off a double double 10/18


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its over. This should convince the haters that we're better.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WELL DONE CELTICS.

Everyone when I was watching (1st abit of the 2nd and 4th Q) contributes for the Celts. Great game allround Celtics ran away with it at the end.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG with 31/6
Perk with 10/20

Great game from our frontcourt

Big win, pushes the gap in the standings open even more

And to think, we get to add Cassell AND PJ Brown to this team within the week


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit looked exhausted in the 4th quarter. Billups, Prince, and Hamilton all played over 35 minutes last night and outside of Chauncey's 3rd quarter burst where he was getting to the line, they all looked awful. No cutting, no movement, lazy passing, contested 3. 

The problem with having a team where everybody has equal offensive responsibility is once guys get tired they get content to let other people do the work. When everybody gets tired you get the kind of effort they showed in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great win for you guys. Congrats on clinching the playoff berth.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

playoffs clinched already.. i like it


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That sucked. Perkins should not be out rebounding us, and they all looked dead on the court.

Avalance says "we" like he's been a Boston fan for a long time


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

How did Perk all of a sudden learn how to rebound? The last 3 games, he's been a monster. Ever since that game where he only got 1 rebound, he's been on a mission. I'd love it if he kept it up. We'd been getting killed on the boards for awhile there. 

Ray had a poor shooting night, but his presence on the floor helped KG a lot. I couldn't believe how many times KG was wide open for his favorite jump shot or able to go one on one in the post. As long as Ray is keeping a defender busy, he's an asset. Of course, when he's shooting well, too, that's ideal. 

And Billups may give Rondo trouble, but Rondo gives Billups trouble, too. A lot of people say the Pistons have the best starting five in the NBA, but I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Avalance says "we" like he's been a Boston fan for a long time


Been long enough since the trade hasnt it? haha

Dont hear the long time C's fans complaining 

Anyway... see you in the ECF Ruff Draft ha


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

mrsister said:


> How did Perk all of a sudden learn how to rebound? The last 3 games, he's been a monster. Ever since that game where he only got 1 rebound, he's been on a mission. I'd love it if he kept it up. We'd been getting killed on the boards for awhile there.
> 
> Ray had a poor shooting night, but his presence on the floor helped KG a lot. I couldn't believe how many times KG was wide open for his favorite jump shot or able to go one on one in the post. As long as Ray is keeping a defender busy, he's an asset. Of course, when he's shooting well, too, that's ideal.
> 
> And Billups may give Rondo trouble, but Rondo gives Billups trouble, too. A lot of people say the Pistons have the best starting five in the NBA, but I'm not so sure anymore.


No, that'd be the Lakers.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Two quick comments...
1. The Celtics showed a lot of heart last night. You fans should be proud of your boys. Every time Detroit stormed back in, the Celtics shut the door. I think it happened, in total, four times. Detroit came from 10+ back to bring it within two or tie it, and the Celtics shut the door and pulled away. Part of that is the home crowd, but part if it is straight balls. That or Sam Cassell is already having a psychic influence, one or the other.

2. Does anybody have the game Tivoed that can tell me how many of Kevin Garnett's 31 came when he was marked by Amir Johnson? I love Amir, and he's going to be something special in this league once he fills out and gets some playing time under his belt, but I swear Garnett had 12 at the minimum off of Amir Johnson in Johnson's 11 minutes on the court. It looked like he made it a mission to abuse the young fella.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Been long enough since the trade hasnt it? haha
> 
> Dont hear the long time C's fans complaining
> 
> Anyway... see you in the ECF Ruff Draft ha


If you've been a lifelong fan of a player as opposed to a team, nothing wrong with following the guy. I, as a Pistons fan, support your consistency in jumping allegiances.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Garnett simply didn't give Amir a chance.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

RE: Perkins and rebounding, well, Kevin Garnett is a good person to learn from.....undoubtedly getting to play alongside him will influence Kendrick's game. 
I'm really happy with our team right now. 
Obviously the big three, but Perkins, Rondo and Big Baby too! All very solid. 
In fact, everyone who played (except Powe who only played 1:33) scored at least once, got at least one assist and rebound each. 
Any time you can outrebound the Pistons 50/38, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> No, that'd be the Lakers.


Right now, I wouldn't think so. Comparing positions:

PG - Rondo vs. Fisher - I give the edge to Rondo. With the Fisher a few years ago I probably wouldn't. 
SG - Allen vs. Kobe - Kobe
SF - Pierce vs. Walton - Pierce by far.
PF - KG vs. Odom - KG
C - Perkins vs. Gasol - Gasol by far

When Bynum comes back I assume Odom shifts to SF.

SF - Pierce vs. Odom - Pierce
PF - KG vs. Gasol - KG
C - Perkins vs. Bynum - Bynum

In either case, I'd take the Celtics at 3 of the 5 positions. 

As far as the Pistons are concerned (in this case comparing the top players rather than position), I'd take KG, Pierce, and Allen over Billups, Hamilton, and Wallace. Then I would actually take Rondo over Prince. Maybe Prince has played better the rest of the season, but from what I've seen of him against the Celtics, he hasn't been very good. I'd only take McDyess over Perk. 

Perk may be the weakest link, but if he continues playing like he has of late, then even the weakest link is pretty strong.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Lakers starting lineup doesn't have the defense of the Celtics. The Celtics have one of the top defenders in the league in Garnett, a lockdown player at the wing in Pierce, a terrific defender and steal waiting to happen in Rondo, and a huge body/intimidator in Perkins. The Lakers have 2 good defenders with Bynum starting. I am scared of the Lakers rebounding though. Odom and Bynum both get 10 a game and Gasol can get 7-8 a game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think you guys are an amazing team and have a very good chance to win the 'ship.
BUT: Rondo is not better than Fisher.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

hroz said:


> I think you guys are an amazing team and have a very good chance to win the 'ship.
> BUT: Rondo is not better than Fisher.


This season:
Fisher - 12 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 2.9 apg, 44% fg, 1 spg, 0 bpg, 1.16 to, +11.43 eff
Rondo - 10.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 5.1 apg, 48.4% fg, 1.7 spg, .2 bpg, 1.85 to, +14.29 eff

Rondo leads in all categories except scoring and turnovers. He leads considerably in assists. You may say the offense runs through Kobe and Odom, but Pierce and Garnett get just about the same assists. 

So what it comes down to is what doesn't show up on a stat sheet. Fisher is undeniably the more experienced player with better leadership abilities. However, Rondo is younger, quicker, more athletic, and a better defender. He gives other PGs fits by being able to blow by his defender just about any time he wants, and is a huge pest on the other end of the floor. Fisher is 33. Rondo is 22. The Celtics already have 3 30-somethings in the starting five. I'd rather have some youth to round it out. Now with Cassell coming in, we have that veteran leadership on the bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Loved the game you guy's played. The energy was off the charts. KG probably has his best game in a some time. And I was most impressed with Rondo. Great win you guys.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

hroz said:


> I think you guys are an amazing team and have a very good chance to win the 'ship.
> BUT: Rondo is not better than Fisher.


As a fan of both teams and as a San Diegan, I've seen plenty of both. Rondo is definitely the better player. Their scoring is a wash, but Rondo is far better in passing and rebounding. The defense isn't close at all. Talk about Fisher's experience, but Rondo shows great headiness and confidence. He looks like a vet out there and consistently makes big plays down the stretch. Anyways, Rondo improves every game and will look even better than this by the playoffs.


----------

